# [EVDL] Lithium battery comparisons



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Folk's,

I'm trying to decide which is best:

T-Sky/Winston LiFePO4 2.8V - 3.8V (min to max charge)
CALB LiFePO4 2.5V - 3.6V
GBS LiFeMNPO4 (don't see spec, max 100ah)

I'm doing a 2k lb Karmann Ghia with 36 cells (if 130ah) or 40 cells (if 100ah) about 300wh per mile for a 30 mile range.

The Thundersky with a bit higher taper voltage is good for the charger since the current drops off more at the higher voltage so the balancers don't fry. Is that what the "Y" yttrium does for the battery, make it a bit higher in voltage?

Which battery has the best longevity? Most distributors seam to think CALB.

I saw 8 packs of T-Sky 100ah batteries on Ebay for $1k each but were dated 08'. What is the shelf life of Tsky's vs others? Weren't there quality issues with T-Sky back in 08'?

Is there any advantage of adding "MN" into the mix as GBS does? Also they have a 4 screw weird termination and I have the copper single hole strips I already bought.

I'll probably mount the balancers (shunt regulators) set to 3.6V or 3.8V under the dash to see with the 4.0V charger emergency cutt-off and 2.8 or 2.5V minimum led/beeper there with the battery scanner.

Have a renewable energy day,
mark
www.reevadiy.org community service RE & EV's. 
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20111028/eaa770ab/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In a message dated 10/28/2011 5:30:27 AM US Mountain Standard Time, 
[email protected] writes: 
> Subj:[EVDL] Lithium battery comparisons 
> Date:10/28/2011 5:30:27 AM US Mountain Standard Time
> From:[email protected]
> Reply-to:[email protected]
> To:[email protected]
> Received from Internet: 
> 
> Mark,

I have driven my S 10 on GBS 100ah cells for 1545 miles now in the last 7 
weeks. There are also 60 + 1/4 mile timeslips.I am happy with the Cells. The 
cells come with great interconnects that in my case have taken the 10 C 
output without problems. I like the 4 screws per terminal. The cells have 
stainless inserts in the terminals so they will not strip.
I use the truck almost every day now for my service calls. Its a great 
calling card.

Super Chevy is at Firebird this weekend. It would be nice to see some VOLTS 
there.

Dennis Berube

> 
> 
> Hi Folk's,
> 
> I'm trying to decide which is best:
> 
> T-Sky/Winston LiFePO4 2.8V - 3.8V (min to max charge)
> CALB LiFePO4 2.5V - 3.6V
> GBS LiFeMNPO4 (don't see spec, max 100ah)
> 
> I'm doing a 2k lb Karmann Ghia with 36 cells (if 130ah) or 40 cells (if 
> 100ah) about 300wh per mile for a 30 mile range.
> 
> The Thundersky with a bit higher taper voltage is good for the charger 
> since the current drops off more at the higher voltage so the balancers don't 
> fry. Is that what the "Y" yttrium does for the battery, make it a bit 
> higher in voltage?
> 
> Which battery has the best longevity? Most distributors seam to think 
> CALB.
> 
> I saw 8 packs of T-Sky 100ah batteries on Ebay for $1k each but were dated 
> 08'. What is the shelf life of Tsky's vs others? Weren't there quality 
> issues with T-Sky back in 08'?
> 
> Is there any advantage of adding "MN" into the mix as GBS does? Also they 
> have a 4 screw weird termination and I have the copper single hole strips 
> I already bought.
> 
> I'll probably mount the balancers (shunt regulators) set to 3.6V or 3.8V 
> under the dash to see with the 4.0V charger emergency cutt-off and 2.8 or 
> 2.5V minimum led/beeper there with the battery scanner.
> 
> Have a renewable energy day,
> mark
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20111028/ed75d619/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'll second this. I like GBS and Rick at Elite Power. 


-----
Think Big.
Drive Small. 
--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Lithium-battery-comparisons-tp3947725p3948393.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

My advice is to check with any supplier as to how closely matched the cells
will be for capacity and resistance and what documentation will come with
them to prove it. That's one thing that seems to be very good with CALB
cells, recent shipments have come within 1% of each others which makes
balancing issues easier and should make the cells age more evenly.




> Mark Hanson-2 wrote:
> >
> > Hi Folk's,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Rich Rudman has been around for many years and sells batteries, and gave me a warranty period. http://www.manzanitamicro.com/products?page=shop.browse&category_id=28&vmcchk=1 It cost more to go through Rich, but his stability as an EV supplier and some warranty made me feel it was worth the extra cost.


Carl Clark http://www.electriccarinternational.com/ had a customer's pack go bad, and China HiPower replaced it, even though just a few cells were bad. A key part of that the BMS showed the batteries were bad, not a human factor.



________________________________
From: Lee Hart <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, October 28, 2011 4:20 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Lithium battery comparisons

I wish I knew of a supplier I could trust. Most of them are tiny new 
businesses with no track record. They're big on promises, and short on 
guarantees. I worry that they simply buy them from China, raises the 
price, and ship 'em to you. Their "quality control" is a 5-second visual 
inspection and quick voltage check; then it's out the door to the customer.

They have *no idea* how well matched they are, because they don't do any 
testing. Simply measuring voltage tells you nothing except that the cell 
isn't completely dead or totally defective.
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20111028/b31f6279/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart wrote:
> > On 10/28/2011 4:22 PM, AMPhibian wrote:
> > > My advice is to check with any supplier as to how closely matched the cells
> > > will be for capacity and resistance and what documentation will come with
> ...


----------

